# "You could have left me some," man tells police over cannabis



## FruityBud (Feb 13, 2010)

A man who claimed to have smoked cannabis from the age of nine criticised North Yorkshire Police's attitude towards him when he appeared before magistrates in Harrogate on Tuesday.

When Kevin James Edward Llewelyn pleaded guilty to cannabis possession prosecutor Kathryn Reeve said police had gone to his home in Eleanor Drive, Harrogate, on December 18 to conduct a search in relation to an unconnected matter.

Miss Reeve said officers had found a small quantity of green herbal matter in a wardrobe and a cannabis grinder on a coffee table in the lounge.

When 31-year-old Llewelyn was interviewed he told police: ''You didn't have to take it all. You could have left me some.''

He told officers his cannabis had a value of ''about two quid, not even that, a quid'' and said he had smoked it all his life from the age of nine.

Heavily pregnant

Miss Reeve said Llewelyn had added: ''You all know I smoke it and every time something goes on you come round and charge me. I smoke weed, so what? I'll be going out to get another bit of weed because you have took (sic) all my weed.''

In court Llewelyn, who was not legally represented, said his girlfriend had been heavily pregnant at the time. ''Basically I think the way I was treated on this is unfair.''

He said the police had been looking for a stolen television and he found himself in court for ''the tiniest bit of cannabis.''

Llewelyn was fined £30 with £85 costs and a £15 victim surcharge and the court ordered the seized cannabis and grinder should be destroyed.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yzxmx4c*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2010)

Look at your little finger nail.

Now imagine half that size.

That is what they took him to court for.

Jeez.

What a waste of manpower.

eace:


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 13, 2010)

My brother got arrested for sellin a gram and they said they want to give him 10 to 15 yrs.  Not his first offense but was in the state he lives in now.  To stay out its costing him thousands of dollars for lawyers fees.  Oh and it was in a small hick town and i swear every cop was there even from a neighboring town.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 13, 2010)

Tbh hie that geeza sounds an absolute punk with no parental control

smoking weed from the age of nine sounds like his 16 year old mum gave him weed to shut him up as a kid so she could get on with her raving

lol

t4


----------

